# fibro & motrin



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

does fibro respond to antiinflamatory meds?lori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://arthritis.about.com/od/fibromyalgia...treatment_2.htm lists NSAID's like Motrin as one potential treatment for FM.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Lori!Anti-inflam. meds like Motrin are generally not very effective against Fibro pain. As you know, Fibro pain does not come from inflammation, so the effectiveness of anti-inflam. meds is limited. Some people do find some relief with their use though, so it certainly won't hurt to try them.Often, other meds (like muscle relaxers, etc) are a bit more effective for Fibro pain, though it still varies from patient to patient. Hope this helps!


----------

